# Domains we see on TV.



## Esdiel (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a place to post domains we see on TV.

I've been meaning to start this topic for a while, and with the Super Bowl coming up tomorrow, I figured it would be a perfect time to get it started.

*The rules are simple: *

*1)* include the domain you saw on TV; *AND*
*2)* include the name of the network/channel you saw it on*.*


The main idea is to focus on Canadian TV networks/channels, but I encourage members to mention domains from non-Canadian networks too. Just make sure to include the name of the network/channel. 

If this topic gets some traction, I was thinking of creating separate lists of domains, by network, and including those lists here in the original post. This way we can watch the lists grow over time and would be able to easily analyze domains by network to see if there are trends. For example, we could look for whether some channels/networks might be oriented more towards certain things/people, or whether we'll see more .COMs on certain channels, etc.

*Note:* this original post may be edited over time. If you have any recommendations or thoughts about this topic, please don't hesitate to share them.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 6, 2021)

*Keep in mind* that networks and channels aren't the same thing, and a network may have many different channels. With that said, feel free to mention the specific channel as well. For example, I will try to specify between domains I see on CBC's local free channel and domains I see on CBC's News Network, which is a paid channel. The different TSN channels would be another example but I want to keep things relatively simple and therefore this last bit here is not a rule. It is simply a recommendation and something to keep in mind.


List of Canadian TV Networks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_television_networks

List of Canadian TV Channels: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_television_channels


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 6, 2021)

I think it's only appropriate I get things rolling, so here's my list of domains I've seen on CBC News Network. 

I compiled most of the list around May-June 2020 so I'm sure there are plenty of new ones to add by now, and of course there are other channels besides CBC (but this is all I focused on so far). 


*CBC News Network:*

DQ.ca
TD.*com*
CPP.ca
KFC.ca
TPS.on.ca
CBC.ca/hellospring
Kits.ca
Chip.ca
Leons.ca
Lowes.ca
Telus.*com*/galaxy
Sonnet.ca
Fidelity.ca
Harveys.ca
Walmart.ca
TryDrHo.ca
PizzaHut.ca
BuyCubii.ca
PlayOJO.*net*
RamTruck.ca
CoverMe.*com*
SureHealth.ca
TrueRoyalty.*tv*
DuraDeck.*com*
Structube.*com*
HomeDepot.ca
SafeStepTub.ca
EdwardJones.ca
WorxPegasus.ca 
HomeInstead.ca
NaturesRecipe.ca
MakeGoodFood.ca
ConnectHearing.ca
FlawlessProducts.ca
Pharmacy2Home.ca
JoinTheWaveNow.ca
HeartToHomeMeals.ca
RelianceHomeComfort.*com*


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

*Citytv (QC station - CJNT-DT)* 

So I caught the end of "The Canadian Tradition" fishing show on Citytv this morning and saw these:

Toyotires.ca 
WeatherTech.ca
Yamaha-Motor.ca

I saw commercials for Under Armour, RAM and Bass Pro Shops & Cabelas too but they didn't showoff their domains. A hunting show then came on and I saw these: 

cssa-cila*.org*
GoHuntingOntario*.com*
TenPointCrossbows*.com*


Winchester had a domain on their commercial too but it was long and in such small font that I couldn't make it out.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

*CBC (Montreal - CBMT-DT)*

H-G.ca
TSC.ca
Rakuten.ca
Ancestry.ca
mymedifacts*.com*
LoveFindsaWay.ca
CIBC*.com*/goalplanner
Canada.ca/coronavirus


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 7, 2021)

GlobalTV.ca >> GlobalTV.com


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> GlobalTV.ca >> GlobalTV.com



You saw the domain GlobalTV.ca while watching tv on GlobalTV.com? Or you're simply pointing out how GlobalTV.ca forwards to GlobalTV.com?


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

*Global Toronto* 

I was just live-streaming Global Toronto and it was one of those televised sermons, and the pastor had his domain (*JoelOsteen.ca*) on the screen for the entire program. The guy is American and uses the .CA to forward to his .COM website. 

I like how he thought to use the .CA for his Canadian audience, and he's smart to show his domain for the entire program. 

I wasn't able to grab a screenshot of the domain during the actual sermon but I did capture this at the very end, where he continues to show his domain:


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 7, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

>



He has visited Toronto many times and has used it at the AirCanadaCenter, as it was known then.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

*GLOBAL TORONTO*

CHIP.ca





Pizzaville.ca




OLG.ca




TheBrick*.com*




I didn't catch it on time but Samsung had Samsung*.com* in their commercial (for a split second):


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 7, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> You saw the domain GlobalTV.ca while watching tv on GlobalTV.com? Or you're simply pointing out how GlobalTV.ca forwards to GlobalTV.com?



I could have sworn Global used to use the .ca and now forwards to the .com


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

*GLOBAL MARITIMES*

waramps.ca





toyota.ca





CADILLAC*.LIVE*





td*.com*/DIOFFER





AskAway.ca






leons.ca


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I could have sworn Global used to use the .ca and now forwards to the .com



It seems like globaltv.ca has mainly been used as a redirect, except for at the very beginning of their history online. 

The very first capture on Archive is from October 2000 and it shows they used the .CA as their primary domain, but it's a little confusing since the logo showing on the website was Globaltv*.com* (see screenshot below). It also looks like they gave up on the .CA around May *2001* since that's the last capture until July 7th, *2005*, at which point the domain starts forwarding to canada.com/globaltv (see second screenshot).







There's A LOT of history to review/consider but Canada.com was then owned by the now defunct CanWest Global Communications Corporation, which also owned Global at the time. CanWest owned a bunch of channels, networks, newspaper, classifieds, etc, and it seems like they wanted to put them all under one website (i.e. Canada.com).





https://web.archive.org/web/*/globaltv.ca/



What do you think, does Global deserve a spot on the *".CA Hall of Shame"* list because they use GlobalTV.com over GlobalTV.ca? In their defense, they do use GlobalNews.ca as their primary news website, and have domains like GlobalNational.com which forward to it, but the funny thing is they don't own GlobalNews.com either... so it's not like they had a choice (unless they bought the .com of course). GlobalNews.com also sold for 18K on NameJet in April 2018, and has 18 bids for the listing at Sedo... https://namebio.com/globalnews.com


----------



## Spex (Feb 7, 2021)

Kits.ca just now on CTV during the Superbowl

Contact lense and eye glass online store

Great name


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 7, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Kits.ca just now on CTV during the Superbowl
> 
> Contact lense and eye glass online store
> 
> Great name



Nice. I'm watching CTV Montreal on my TV using my OTA antenna, and also streaming CTV Halifax to take screenshots lol.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 8, 2021)

*Super Bowl (CBS) via CTV Montreal and CTV Halifax  *

So I missed some of the first quarter, and certainly didn't catch all of the domains, but here's what I got. There were a few different ads between Montreal and Halifax but the large majority were the same. The screenshots were taken watching CTV Halifax but I think almost all, except for pcpartyns.ca, were also on CTV Montreal. Let me know if you guys spotted others.

crave.ca/subscribe

restoamir.com (MTL only)

quebecsubaru.ca (MTL - only)


pcpartyns.ca





CTV.ca





telus.com/LivingWell




KITS.ca





thesource.ca





DisneyPlus.com





JackpotCity.net




crave.ca




CapitalDirect.ca




Questrade.com





makegoodfood.ca





bell.ca/network





STARZ.CA


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 8, 2021)

Given the Super Bowl is a special occasion, I thought I would add these other screenshots even though there's no domain showing. 

This doesn't apply to all of those below, but quite a few commercials would only mention/pronounce the domain in the audio of the ad, and not spell it out. A few companies, like Disney+ and Crave, also had different kinds of ads play during the event where some showed their domain and others didn't.


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 8, 2021)

I did notice Kits.ca and found it to be amusing. 
You had been watching the Super Bowl very intently @Esdiel


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 8, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> I did notice Kits.ca and found it to be amusing.
> You had been watching the Super Bowl very intently @Esdiel



Haha. If there's anything I've learned from watching commercials it's that the domain will almost always show in the final seconds of the ad. It happens quick, but if you're aware of that it's pretty easy to capture the domains.

And here's the Kits.ca commercial again for you, and those who missed it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmXGZaIa7j4


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 8, 2021)

And here's a link to all the official (non-localized) Super Bowl commercials, if you guys want to check them out:

https://www.vulture.com/article/2021-super-bowl-commercials.html


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 8, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> And here's a link to all the official (non-localized) Super Bowl commercials, if you guys want to check them out:
> https://www.vulture.com/article/2021-super-bowl-commercials.html



Thanks for that link. $5.5M for a 30 sec spot. I could done a few.. Too bad..too late!!


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 8, 2021)

I thought the Tide ad was quite funny too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvjuL6Bci6M&feature=emb_title


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 9, 2021)

FUN FACT: A member here at DN.ca sold this domain... 



			
				Esdiel said:
			
		

> *Super Bowl (CBS) via CTV Halifax  *
> 
> ...
> 
> thesource.ca


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 10, 2021)

*CTV Montreal - Channel 12 - CFCF*

PetSmart.ca 

BainMagique.com

RecycleMyElectronics.ca/qc


GamblingHelp.quebec






BraultetMartineau.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 14, 2021)

I keep seeing one of the dumbest commercials from the superbowl, that wayne's world uber eats one.  Does anyone else find their slogan "eat local" a bit silly?  I mean, who eats anything _but_ local?  Who eats long distance?  There's no point to the word "local" when it comes to eating, other than maybe the few people who hop on their private jet for dinner in paris?   To me its just blatant over use of the word local to make it sound like you're trying to support local businesses when you're really just promoting yourself.  Not sure why that one bothers me...


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 15, 2021)

Lol. I hadn't really watched that one closely but I just watched it now and I agree. 

I get they want you to support local restaurants but its not like we have a choice when it comes to ordering take-out, and it's kinda ironic coming from Uber Eats since a lot of smaller local restaurants aren't a fan of them. They are essentially a foreign entity eating up a lot of the profits from local restaurants. Commercial still made me chuckle a bit tho lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Q3HNp6dew&feature=emb_title


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 15, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> it's kinda ironic coming from Uber Eats since a lot of smaller local restaurants aren't a fan of them. They are essentially a foreign entity eating up a lot of the profits from local restaurants. Commercial still made me chuckle a bit tho lol:



I think I heard something about the gov't was going to pass some legislation to limit the percentage companies like that can take of a sale because they were doing so little and taking so much.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 16, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I think I heard something about the gov't was going to pass some legislation to limit the percentage companies like that can take of a sale because they were doing so little and taking so much.



Looks like you're right. It must fall under provincial jurisdiction since it's being done at the provincial level.

Ontario and BC have already introduced their own legislation which places a 15% cap on commissions. Alberta and Quebec are also pushing for it too. I think it's a good thing but I question whether this would be an issue if it wasn't for the pandemic and lockdowns hurting the restaurant biz.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 16, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I think it's a good thing but I question whether this would be an issue if it wasn't for the pandemic and lockdowns hurting the restaurant biz.



Yeah I hear ya. I see it kinda like the Groupon rise and fall all over again, the greedy bastards used the hot trend to squeeze businesses to the point of failure and desperate businesses did it because they thought it was some sort of salvation or they had no choice.  It also makes me think of the "a sucker is born every minute" analogy and that desperate people try desperate things, including letting another business rape your profits so you can just keep the lights on.  So personally I do think its a good thing too.

Speaking of companies taking advantage of others, I noticed that the Pattison behemoth launched an auction site, where businesses could offer up gift cards or products to be auctioned off and it was then advertised on Pattison radio stations.  Some were suckered into posting some pretty big items with no reserve.  I saw a custom cabin company had a $25000 cabin sell for under $5000.  Most businesses put up gift cards for say $50 to $500 and saw them get sold for 70% of face value - which didn't take into consideration what they paid Pattison on top of all that.  It was interesting to note that this model appears to already be dead - likely due to the "fool me once" mentality.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 27, 2021)

Just saw a commercial for:  WeightLossOptions.ca.

When they showed the domain name, they changed the color of each word to help make it more readable.

They can afford TV commercials but not WeightLoss.ca ...  I wonder if they even bothered to make an offer to Rick or not?


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 28, 2021)

Good question. I imagine they did reach out given they're pretty big, but it's possible they didn't. 

I saw this infomercial on Global yesterday where they were using the domain MaxxOven.ca. I wondered if they also owned MaxOven.ca, so I checked the whois for both and it turns out they only registered MaxxOven.ca on 2020-07-29 and didn't even bother registering MaxOven.ca even though it was available at the time. Someone then went and registered MaxOven.ca on 2020-11-30 (3 months later), and listed it for sale. Shouldn't have taken much brain power for them to think of registering MaxOven.ca too.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 28, 2021)

And they also failed to register Kalorik, reg'd in 2018 and no parked with infringing ads, but they did apply for a TM in 2017 - still pending.   Its shocking how stupid companies are.


----------



## Nafti (Feb 28, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Just saw a commercial for:  WeightLossOptions.ca.



Just saw the commercial. You’re right, it’s amazing that they can do TV advertising but not get a better name than this one. I probably have one better than the one they are using.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 13, 2021)

Saw MiniFourgonnette.ca on Radio Canada (French CBC):








Saw NOOVO, a popular Quebec TV channel/network, promote their own website NOOVO.ca:







ps: NOOVO = NOUVEAU = NEW



> Noovo is a Canadian French-language terrestrial television network owned by the Bell Media subsidiary of BCE Inc. ... V was sold to Bell Media in May 2020, after which it was renamed Noovo on August 31, 2020. The name "Noovo" is a stylized alternate spelling of "nouveau", the French word for "new".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noovo...ext=V was sold to Bell,French word for "new".


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 13, 2021)

I saw Sportsnet promote their SNNOW.ca website on Twitter, where you can stream live sports:


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 13, 2021)

I was a little confused for a sec when I first saw the domain, since it's essentially "snow" with an extra "n". 

They only bought the domain in 2017 too:


----------



## Nafti (Mar 13, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I was a little confused for a sec when I first saw the domain, since it's essentially "snow" with an extra "n".



It’s interesting they would choose that name. I bet snow.ca is getting some free traffic because of that. Another reason I’m not a fan of names like this..... Unless of course you own the proper spelling as well.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 14, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> It’s interesting they would choose that name. I bet snow.ca is getting some free traffic because of that. Another reason I’m not a fan of names like this..... Unless of course you own the proper spelling as well.



Yeah... the back to back Ns are problematic. This might even be a case where a hyphen might have made more sense than their current domain (SN-NOW vs. SNNOW). 

Ideally they should have just gone for SNOW.ca if they wanted a great name that people could easily remember. Not only is it a nice dictionary word (that we're all very familiar with as Canadians), but it would also work well for them as either "*S*portsnet *NOW*" or just "*S*ports *NOW*".


And while making these posts, I had to come back and edit one post after realizing I had typed SSNOW.ca instead of SNNOW.ca, which only further highlights why this domain is problematic.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 15, 2021)

Netcoins.ca on Global Montreal.

I think this is the first crypto commercial I’ve seen on Canadian television.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is the exact same commercial I saw for Netcoins.ca, but close enough:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8htdvxAL2WY


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 26, 2021)

A few domains I saw during a single commercial break, during the last MTL game:

QUESADA.ca





ShopToyota.ca




NHLShop.ca




YouTube.com/NHL


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 26, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I was a little confused for a sec when I first saw the domain, since it's essentially "snow" with an extra "n".
> 
> They only bought the domain in 2017 too:




The extra n looks odd until you look at their logo


----------



## jaydub__ (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## rlm__ (Sep 28, 2021)

I just finally saw a Fanatics.ca commercial.  It only took a year+.


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice. I saw them on TV at least once but it was a NHL commercial (during the playoffs), and the only domain showing was NHLshop.ca:


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 28, 2021)

Here are a few others I forgot to post. They're from a few months back.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 7, 2021)

*"Global News Calgary" commercials:*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 7, 2021)

OMG Seriously?

I could understand this in .com but there are a million better .ca's than this.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> OMG Seriously?
> 
> I could understand this in .com but there are a million better .ca's than this.



Seems like they have two websites. The Calgary branch uses www.albertafurnacecleaningcalgary.ca whereas the Edmonton branch uses www.albertafurnacecleaning.ca. They both service different areas, probably north vs south Alberta.

And furnacecleaningcalgary.ca redirects hotpepperfurnace.com.


----------



## moosk (Oct 8, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Seems like they have two websites. The Calgary branch uses www.albertafurnacecleaningcalgary.ca whereas the Edmonton branch uses www.albertafurnacecleaning.ca. They both service different areas, probably north vs south Alberta.
> 
> And furnacecleaningcalgary.ca redirects hotpepperfurnace.com.



Oof... a attempted SEO play, I suppose. Unless it's a franchise. Even then, can have a better domain for your TV ads and redirect.

Ah: Reading further. "Nationwide Home Services Corp" is the main company -- and seems (?) they brand each location/service differently for the most part (and thus separate sites).  e.g. GTA/Durham/etc is prestigecarpetcleaning.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 8, 2021)

moosk said:
			
		

> Oof... a attempted SEO play



Agreed

Instead get a decent domain and use the long domains to forward to a nice short memorable one.




PS. I bet some smart investor will now find that company a nice domain and solicit them.  *KISSING*


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 8, 2021)

moosk said:
			
		

> Even then, can have a better domain for your TV ads and redirect.



Like these guys. They prominently show off EmploymentLawyer.ca on all their commercials, but it redirects to stlawyers.ca. Not exactly the same because their main domain isn't terrible, but still a good example of what you mentioned.


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 8, 2021)

They may have also gotten a killer deal on that domain too:


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 8, 2021)

But if only they had the best version, EmploymentLaw.ca !!   It comes with great traffic and revenue.  Price is not in the same ballpark as theirs was though!  Would be a brilliant acquisition for a competitor.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> But if only they had the best version, EmploymentLaw.ca !!   It comes with great traffic and revenue.  Price is not in the same ballpark as theirs was though!  Would be a brilliant acquisition for a competitor.



Why limit yourself to Employment law when you can have LAW.ca ?

I hear it's up for sale  *OK*


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 9, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Why limit yourself to Employment law when you can have LAW.ca ?
> 
> I hear it's up for sale  *OK*



If people think that you or I quote high prices, just wait until they ask JC!


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Esdiel (Feb 13, 2022)

It's that time of year again with the superbowl happening tonight.

I will be at a pub so I likely won't be able to do like last last year, but we should all try to take note of the domains we see during the commercial breaks.  *DRINK* 

Half-time show should be dope too:


----------



## Esdiel (May 3, 2022)

A few domains I captured on Radio Canada, the French CBC channel:

*RBC.com/60secondes*




*Ancestry.ca*




*telus.com/iPhone13pro*




*TOU.TV / ICI.TOU.TV*


----------



## Spex (May 10, 2022)

Clutch.ca got lots of screen time during the Leafs game tonight. It was superimposed on the ice near each blue line

Seems like a car buying website


----------



## silentg__ (May 10, 2022)

Saw RS.ca in a YouTube ad on Apple TV.


----------



## Eby__ (May 10, 2022)

Spex said:
			
		

> Clutch.ca got lots of screen time during the Leafs game tonight. It was superimposed on the ice near each blue line
> 
> Seems like a car buying website



Yup. I thought about it too. 

Great comeback win for the Leafs.


----------



## Eby__ (May 10, 2022)

silentg said:
			
		

> Saw RS.ca in a YouTube ad on Apple TV.



Didn’t know RealSports rebranding as RS. Great domain indeed.


----------



## Esdiel (May 12, 2022)

Eby said:
			
		

> Didn’t know RealSports rebranding as RS. Great domain indeed.



RS.ca used to be owned and in use by "Market Regulation Services Inc. (RS)", until they merged with another regulatory body (IDA) in June 2008 to become iiroc.ca.

https://web.archive.org/web/2007020...ews.asp?printVersion=no&loc1=news&loc2=inNews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investment_Industry_Regulatory_Organization_of_Canada

They hung onto the domain after changing names. It would be interesting to know how much it sold for. Looks like Real Sports bought it sometime in mid-2020.


----------



## Esdiel (May 12, 2022)

Saw a CBC news story on TV this morning with the domain Teamsters.ca showing. Didn't capture it on TV but found the same image on their website:


----------



## Eby__ (May 12, 2022)




----------



## domains (May 14, 2022)

bench.ca 

had never heard of it before


----------



## Esdiel (May 16, 2022)

Saw Chicken.ca on TV a couple of times.

Wasn't able to capture it but i found a similar commercial from previous years (on youtube).


----------



## rlm__ (May 16, 2022)

Chicken schmicken.  Bacon reigns supreme.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 17, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> bench.ca



I own a number of Bench items, good quality.


----------



## Esdiel (May 17, 2022)

rlm said:
			
		

> Chicken schmicken.  Bacon reigns supreme.



Honestly, bacon.ca was the first thing to come to mind when I saw the commercial. Bodes well for your bacon if you ask me.

The owners of chicken.ca also own the french equivalent, poulet.ca, and there's a separate website for it. I'm impressed how they've gone all out, and how they've owned/been using the domains for quite some time too. Almost reminds me of commercials from US television where you'll see a lot of short generic single word domains, like nuts.com.


Anyway, I think bacon.ca is even better than chicken.ca since its the same word/spelling in both languages, so no extra domain or website is required. 

Finally here's a link to the 5K prize on chicken.ca if people want to enter: https://www.chicken.ca/contest/




> _"No purchase necessary. Contest closes June 12, 2022 at 11:59 PM EDT. Open to residents of Canada over the age of majority. Prizes: one (1) grand prize valued at approximately $5,000. Up to two (2) entries per person. Odds of winning depend on number of eligible entries received. Must correctly answer a mathematical skill-testing question to win. Entry form and full contest rules at www.chicken.ca/contest."_


----------



## silentg__ (May 21, 2022)

Saw this vehicle yesterday night: 




GGF.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 21, 2022)

Would help to remember if ggf stood for something


----------



## Spex (May 25, 2022)

Not on TV, but I had to pull over to take a picture of this one. Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 2, 2022)

Saw *republic.org.uk* on CBC News this morning. They are a British organization that "want to see the monarchy abolished and the Queen replaced with an elected, democratic head of state. In place of the Queen we want someone chosen by the people, not running the government but representing the nation independently of our politicians."





From their website:


----------



## FM__ (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay, this wasn't on TV, but after my mini Domainer lunch in Ottawa this Sunday with [notify]richard.schreier[/notify] and Ilze:









t*women*.ca? Oh it's TwoMen.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 2, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Okay, this wasn't on TV, but after my mini Domainer lunch in Ottawa this Sunday with [notify]richard.schreier[/notify] and Ilze:
> 
> 
> t*women*.ca? Oh it's TwoMen.ca



I thought the same thing


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 2, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I thought the same thing



Same here. Kinda reminds me of how the domain "therapist.ca" could also read as "the rapist"... Something i never realized until recently:


----------



## DomainRecap (Jun 2, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Would help to remember if ggf stood for something



*GREEK GODFATHER*

*WELL KNOWN FROM COAST TO COAST LIKE BUTTER ON TOAST!*


----------



## Esdiel (Jun 2, 2022)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> GREEK GODFATHER



I figure maple knew that and meant it should at least be written somewhere on the truck so people can connect the dots and remember the acronym more easily.


----------



## Spex (Jun 2, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Okay, this wasn't on TV, but after my mini Domainer lunch in Ottawa this Sunday with [notify]richard.schreier[/notify] and Ilze:



Guess my invite got lost in the mail? Just kidding, but nice to see domainers getting together


----------



## DomainRecap (Jun 2, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I figure maple knew that and meant it should at least be written somewhere on the truck so people can connect the dots and remember the acronym more easily.



Sure, but did he know that it's...

*WELL KNOWN FROM COAST TO COAST LIKE BUTTER ON TOAST!*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 2, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I figure maple knew that and meant it should at least be written somewhere on the truck so people can connect the dots and remember the acronym more easily.



Exactly  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## DomainRecap (Jun 2, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Exactly  *THUMBSUP*



You too have no sense of humor. I clicked on the link and I couldn't resist posting his hilarious self-promotional material.


Another classic:

*OUR PRICES ARE TOO LOW TO POST ONLINE*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh I chuckled and believe me that is hard today because I just got a repair bill from my air conditioning guy which put me in a grumpy mood. $5085 to fix my a/c, holy ****.

That said I still chuckled so that was one bright spot.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jun 2, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Oh I chuckled and believe me that is hard today because I just got a repair bill from my air conditioning guy which put me in a grumpy mood. $5085 to fix my a/c, holy ****.



At that price you better have gotten new evaporator, compressor and condenser hardware. Holy crap.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 2, 2022)

He replaced the whole outside unit, was about half to fix or twice the price new with a 10 year warranty.

Blew out right in the middle of a heat wave two days ago.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jun 2, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> He replaced the whole outside unit, was about half to fix or twice the price new with a 10 year warranty.
> 
> Blew out right in the middle of a heat wave two days ago.



The same thing happened to me and I’m still dealing with it….mine is under warranty though. Have had multiple people come out and each guy tells me something different. I think they’re all trying to avoid honouring warranty.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 2, 2022)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> The same thing happened to me and I’m still dealing with it….mine is under warranty though. Have had multiple people come out and each guy tells me something different. I think they’re all trying to avoid honouring warranty.



I had this problem too, the heat pump died while under warranty and then I discovered the real problem.

Warranties are designed to never be paid out.  The fine print says you have to have your system serviced yearly to ensure it is in proper working order.  Its a fucked up catch-22.  You're forced to pay a couple hundred bucks a year for them to stop by, say, yep, it still works and hand you a bill.  Then when it does fail, they try to get out of paying every way they can, and if they do pay, you still pay labor and a prorated amount for the parts, so you're screwed either way...

The bottom line is - **** isn't made to last any more.  Count on replacing everything sooner than you think... and don't count on any warranties.  If you're lucky enough to even get service people to show up, you're probably doing good.  Oh, and hope your **** doesn't die on a friday afternoon, cuz it'll cost double to get them out on the weekend...


----------



## FM__ (Jun 3, 2022)

Spex said:
			
		

> Guess my invite got lost in the mail? Just kidding, but nice to see domainers getting together



Sorry I missed you. I was in Ottawa for something else and put this together fairly quickly. Should this happen again, I'll make sure to reach out to you as well. We also might do something at the Montreal WHC office at one point.



			
				theinvestor said:
			
		

> The same thing happened to me and I’m still dealing with it….mine is under warranty though. Have had multiple people come out and each guy tells me something different. I think they’re all trying to avoid honouring warranty.



I had the same happen, just at the end of the warranty. Our original installer actually took care of it for free, which was great. First of all, his old company (it was a partnership) didn't exist any more, he was on his own now. Secondly, he didn't sell the brand of HVAC units any more that we had. Thirdly he lived quite far away and wasn't really normally servicing our area any more. Fourthly the distributor he had bought the unit from had trouble helping with the diagnostics and getting the parts... As you can imagine, it almost took a year to fix it, but we basically have all new parts in one of two outdoor units.

Now sometimes one of the indoor unit is starting to sound weird, I hope this is not going to get too expensive, as it is no longer under warranty now.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 3, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Our original installer actually took care of it for free



Wow, that's amazing.  Definitely hire that guy again!


----------



## FM__ (Jun 3, 2022)

rlm said:
			
		

> Wow, that's amazing.  Definitely hire that guy again!



Not sure if he'll do that again  He had to fight with the distributor too as they continued to charge him and give him the wrong parts etc. Very nice guy though too.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 3, 2022)

I guess we just have to throw a 5k sale at our a/c every few years  :'(


----------



## Spex (Jun 3, 2022)

> Sorry I missed you. I was in Ottawa for something else and put this together fairly quickly. Should this happen again, I'll make sure to reach out to you as well. We also might do something at the Montreal WHC office at one point.



No worries [notify]FM[/notify], I was just kidding. Wouldn't want to be a third-wheel at an intimate gathering between friends. But a WHC event would be great though, i would definitely make the drive for that (Montreal is my favourite city, so any excuse to go is a good excuse  )


----------



## silentg__ (Jun 30, 2022)

Instant.ca - Home of Instant Domains

Andrew mentioned it on DomainSherpa show


----------



## silentg__ (Jul 18, 2022)

Clutch.ca (YouTube ad)
Asthma.ca (doctor's office poster)
Eggs.ca (YouTube ad)


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 18, 2022)

Just saw LoansCanada.ca on a TSN commercial.

Redundant, no?

Always surprised to see how much companies spend on commercials but then won't make the one-time investment that pays back for a lifetime.


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Dec 18, 2022)

rlm said:


> Redundant, no?



you mean canada.ca?

you could always go to 3 words, loansforless.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 19, 2022)

LovelyLynda said:


> you mean canada.ca?
> 
> you could always go to 3 words, loansforless.ca


Lol, or, loansforlessincanada.ca


----------

